# Re: Recommended TV Tuner?



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Recommended TV Tuner?*

Is using a stand alone digital off-the-air tv tuner to receive off-air antenna high def television signals better than using the DirecTV or Dish receiver for this purpose? I feel that DirecTV or Dish's receivers may possibly restrict me from receiving some off-air signals. Is there basically a difference in using a stand alone digital tv tuner as compared to using a cable or satellite receiver for purposes of receiving antenna off-air tv signals?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Recommended TV Tuner?*

I don't think you're talking about the same thing. To the best of my knowledge, cable and Sat boxes do not tune over-the-air broadcasts. Why would they, when doing so would preclude your need to buy these feeds from them? 

Regarding quality; I think its a factor of signal strength. If you get a strong over-the-air signal the picture should be fine.


----------



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Recommended TV Tuner?*

I believe you may be incorrect in stating that cable or satellite receivers do not tune in over the air broadcasts. My DirecTV tuner does have an input for an antenna cable which allows me to scan for off the the air broadcasts via my antenna. After scanning over the air channels, some channels definitely show a strong signal but no picture while some channels show a strong signal and a beautiful high definition off the air picture.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Recommended TV Tuner?*

You got me there. Perhaps they have agreement with the stations (that you can't see) to block those in their tuners. :4-dontkno 

I'd call DirecTV and talk with a technical support.


----------

